# Hatteras Regulars



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll be down that way next Tuesday till Sunday. I've never fished down that way, always fish Nags Head area. I plan on hitting Avon pier some and the surf the rest. Will be staying at the Sea gull motel. Is the surf good around that area? Is there any other areas I can park and get to the surf easily? I won't have 4x4 so the point is out of consideration, unless one of you friendly FHB's want to take me out and teach me the secrets to fishing out there. Thanks Josh


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

cross the dune at the motel. have done real good right there. 
you cant miss the spots. was good looking beach.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Parking lot at Frisco pier,ramps like 55 have parking and walkover,lighthouse jetty can be accessed from parking lot of old lighthouse.. All of these spots can be good.


----------



## Hatterasurf (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey Josh. Drumdrum is right, the old lighthouse location is a good place to fish. I will be there the same time. I am willing to taxi you to the point. The only fee I charge is beer.


----------



## buckles (Jun 18, 2015)

Kinda the same deal with us..wife and I will be down next Thurs (night/late) leaving Sunday. Have reservations at...the sea gull room 105 or 106 is what I asked for..but, wife is thinking about staying next door at the Hatteras cabanas. I love the sea gull myself. Clean room, quiet, no frills type of place. But, she will win this one Im sure. We too will be fishing the beach along there and the pier in Avon. No 4wd here but, the point isnt for relative beginners like myself and especially her so no biggie. Also, last time I was down there, someone suggest somewhere near the ferry docks might be a good flounder spot. Not sure where exactly but, something to think about.

If you see us, feel free to introduce yourself. We will be the only ones fishing out of a blue prius, I can about bet on that! lol


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Buckles we will be in a white honda pilot with WV plates. If you see us give us a shout. I want to catch some nice flounder and sheep's but want to focus manly on reds. Are the flounder and sheep's around now and what else can I expect to be around? Josh


----------



## buckles (Jun 18, 2015)

Jwalker said:


> Thanks for the replies. Buckles we will be in a white honda pilot with WV plates. If you see us give us a shout. I want to catch some nice flounder and sheep's but want to focus manly on reds. Are the flounder and sheep's around now and what else can I expect to be around? Josh



Will do!

Drum bite is on from what I have heard. Avon pier has had several big drum posted last few days, along with blues and mullet.The point seems to be hopping with drum as well. Locals can probably give a better idea but that is what I have heard and read.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

flounder and sheeps still around, plenty of shorts for me last weekend on bucktails/plastics near oregon inlet


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah I keep seeing all the reds being caught. I think that's why I'm going to have a hard time fishing for anything but reds. Hooked my first one in September and that's all I can think about. And Haterrasurf what kind of beer should I bring if I need a ride to the point?


----------



## buckles (Jun 18, 2015)

Jwalker said:


> And Haterrasurf what kind of beer should I bring if I need a ride to the point?


Cold??

:beer:


----------



## Hatterasurf (Jun 28, 2015)

buckles said:


> Cold??
> 
> :beer:


Smart man!!!


----------



## buckles (Jun 18, 2015)

any luck jwalker?


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

We just got here at 5 pm. Haven't had a chance yet


----------



## Hatterasurf (Jun 28, 2015)

We caught several sea mullet and one of each of the following sheepshead, bluefish, and flounder at ramp 38 in Avon. We caught them right on the other side of the ramp. Really easy for you to walk over.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## davidj (Sep 21, 2014)

I will be there Sat 11/14 till Tues. Staying at Ken and Jody's, 1st time. I will be driving 07 silver Toyota 4X4 extended cab, no racks or cap, just rods in back. Va tags KGE1035. If anyone see's me stop and say Hi, would appreciate any help or company.


----------



## buckles (Jun 18, 2015)

sounds like a busy weekend! we are still coming but, she (wife) officially booted us out of the sea gull. Its either going to be the cabanas or koru for us...my bet is koru so she can spend more damn money in the spa. Will know later tonight when I get to home.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

So far this morning over the dune from sea gull. 4 rays, 1 small puffer and 1 small black drum.


----------



## buckles (Jun 18, 2015)

Jwalker said:


> So far this morning over the dune from sea gull. 4 rays, 1 small puffer and 1 small black drum.


better than a sharp stick to the eye...good job!


----------



## Hatterasurf (Jun 28, 2015)

Caught 16 bluefish today at the point. Saw several nice drum caught too.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Couple more puffers and a black drum from the surf. Went to avon pier this evening. To many small grey trout to count and a handful of small sea mullet. Couldn't keep bait in the water. Non stop hits. There were some nicer ones caught. Had 2 bumps and 2 runs on the drum rod. First run spit the hook, second was on for a minute before the line broke. The way the second one felt and the line cut, I'd bet money on sharks. All in all I had a fun day.


----------



## buckles (Jun 18, 2015)

Good job guys! Save some for me! We will be down tonight..probably after mid-night and it is Koru. That means that major part of my trip will be spent on the pier. Not that its THAT bad but, still would rather have stayed south but, it is what it is. Will still venture down south to see whats going on. Want to find out where around the docks these guys suggested hunting for flounder.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Several sea mullet and small blues by the sea gull from 11 to 1 today. Eating lunch now and going to finish out the day at avon pier.


----------



## buckles (Jun 18, 2015)

Got a late start today due to getting in close to 1am....hit the pier right before 9am...4 blues and 2 puffers is all we could find. Saw a few short trout but no drum whatsoever unless I missed one. Headed off at 4pm and was going back earlier tonight but, wind took a lot out of our sails. Hitting pier again in the am after a quick trip down behind the motels


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jwalker said:


> Several sea mullet and small blues by the sea gull from 11 to 1 today. Eating lunch now and going to finish out the day at avon pier.


 Was nice meeting up with you,and glad you got to meet "red headed fella" as well....


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah nice meeting you also. You all treated me good, even the "red headed fella".


----------

